

3D and video mixing with Three.js - jgrodziski
http://gisele.underarmour.com/

======
jgrodziski
Yep, here is the video explaining how they did it:
[http://vimeo.com/105729794](http://vimeo.com/105729794)

~~~
justinireland
Thank you!

------
justinireland
Does anyone know who did this or a writeup about how they did it?

